# Which dash camera is best for interior views at night?



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm looking for a new dash camera and have narrowed it down between the zBlackBox-2000HD and the Vantrue n2 pro. My biggest concern is having clear interior footage at night and low light. These two seem to be the best, but I was wondering what other drivers suggest. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Both are good, but I got the Vantrue N2 Pro because it was just better (310 degrees viewing instead of 290, 1080 vs 720 video, parking mode w/ motion detection, etc). I'm not saying the Blackbox is bad, just that the Vantrue is better.

As for the night vision specifically, both their night visions seem to be similar, but the 1080 vs 720 difference would give that edge to the Vantrue also.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have a Blackvue 650 with the IR and it comes through on the interior cam awesome. I can see people in the middle and back row seating very well from all the bullshit they do while I'm driving.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I have a Blackvue 650 with the IR and it comes through on the interior cam awesome. I can see people in the middle and back row seating very well from all the bullshit they do while I'm driving.


The blackvue looks nice, lower profile and mounting the interior camera above the mirror would get a better view. Not sure I can put adhesive on the windshield though. I have 90% crystalline window film so I have to check.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

N2 is real clear at night and the audio pickup is also good. I can hear pretty much anything spoken in normal voices. I have not tried the others so I have no basis for comparison, but Vantrue has maybe best quality exterior/interior/interior night view for under $200.

Falcon 360 also appears to be popular.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> The blackvue looks nice, lower profile and mounting the interior camera above the mirror would get a better view. Not sure I can put adhesive on the windshield though. I have 90% crystalline window film so I have to check.


I'm not sure of the name but there's a company that makes radar detector mounts that attach behind your rear view mirror and they have a model made specifically for the Blackvue 650/750 dash cams.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

chitown73 said:


> I'm not sure of the name but there's a company that makes radar detector mounts that attach behind your rear view mirror and they have a model made specifically for the Blackvue 650/750 dash cams.


I found this: 
http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blendmount-blackvue-dashcam-mirror-stem-mount-standard-series/
http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blendmount-blackvue-dashcam-mirror-stem-mount-specialty-series/


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hugo said:


> I found this:
> http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blendmount-blackvue-dashcam-mirror-stem-mount-standard-series/
> http://www.thedashcamstore.com/blendmount-blackvue-dashcam-mirror-stem-mount-specialty-series/


Yup, that's the one I had for my last car when I had an Escort radar detector. Except I paid a lot less than that website is charging. I remember seeing a retrofit kit thats supposed to replace the radar detector bracket with one that fits the Blackvue but I haven't been able to find out again... smh


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks, cause i cant use adhesive on the tint. Suction cups and adhesive can pull the film off or damage it, so gonna have to use a mirror mount.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> Thanks, cause i cant use adhesive on the tint. Suction cups and adhesive can pull the film off or damage it, so gonna have to use a mirror mount.


I'm not sure if you saw the price for that particular mirror mount but they're a little pricey.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

My Reasons:

zBlackBox-2000HD = 720P
Vantrue N2 Pro = 1080P.
Also, the Vantrue has a stellar customer service.
They will answer their Emails within 6-12 hrs.
I do not have any experience with the ZBlackbox, looks solid but it doesn't say if it has HDR or not.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

I looked at a few different dash cams but decided on the Blackvue DR-S750, mainly because it was avail locally at Abt Electronics which IMHO has the BEST customer service of ANY store out there. 
Also because the Blackvue -
- Offers built in WiFi for viewing on any mobile device. 
- includes built in gps for logging exact location and speed during the video.
- Full HD for both front and rear cameras including 60FPS(for smoother video playback)
- the ability to mark, save and download and video.
- Parking mode to trigger recording of any detected motion or impact even when car is parked. It will also send you a notification if an "event" is detected.
- had great night vision recording as well.

Best thing is that Abt will do is best to match most internet stores while providing the best in-store service and warranties. They will even discount the extended warranties in most cases and can repair (on site) almost everything they sell.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

chitown73, I just love the options on the Blackvue, but the wireless feature is somewhat dangerous, you can actually see all of Blackvue Owners around you, lol. (Youtube video) The only thing I didn't like that they are actually two cams and need to be installed separately.
I am more interested what is going on in front of me and behind me (Pax), but not behind my Vehicle.
OTT, a great Cam.
I have used the Vantrue for about a year or so, and probably wait until they come out with a newer Version. Hopefully with better Gps.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> chitown73, I just love the options on the Blackvue, but the wireless feature is somewhat dangerous, you can actually see all of Blackvue Owners around you, lol. (Youtube video) The only thing I didn't like that they are actually two cams and need to be installed separately.
> I am more interested what is going on in front of me and behind me (Pax), but not behind my Vehicle.
> OTT, a great Cam.
> I have used the Vantrue for about a year or so, and probably wait until they come out with a newer Version. Hopefully with better Gps.





Snowblind said:


> chitown73, I just love the options on the Blackvue, but the wireless feature is somewhat dangerous, you can actually see all of Blackvue Owners around you, lol. (Youtube video) The only thing I didn't like that they are actually two cams and need to be installed separately.
> I am more interested what is going on in front of me and behind me (Pax), but not behind my Vehicle.
> OTT, a great Cam.
> I have used the Vantrue for about a year or so, and probably wait until they come out with a newer Version. Hopefully with better Gps.


I'm not sure what video your referring to but the Blackvue requires a password in order to connect to the camera and see the videos and/or live video feed. And that password can be changed within the app.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

The best camera to record a heat source (people) in total darkness is a thermal camera. Depending on the ambient temperature, you can even tell what has been touched. 

For recording visual light, monochrome is usually much more efficient. The camera's sensor is the most important. But even a sensitive sensor can be hampered by a crappy lens. Then there is the cpu.

These <$500 dashcams have processors that can only handle so many bits per second, generally < 15 mbps. A 2 camera system will share the processor, limiting each camera's bit rate. Some 'cheat' by making one camera 720p. Others reduce the framerate from 30 to 24 fps. Still others reduce the bit rate of each camera. There is no free lunch. A 2 camera system has to make a compromise with today's tech. Resolution, frames per second, and bit rate are all important specs to consider.

Wifi is definitely superior to a built in lcd (at least to me). Lcd's take up space, use power, and are too small to be useful. Wifi allows viewing from any wifi enabled display. Wifi allows changing the settings with an app instead of buttons on the camera. The app can be updated easier than the firmware of the camera. The firmware of the camera can be updated easier with an app than loading the update onto the sd card. Wifi allows a live view when out of the car. Wifi allows downloading the videos without taking out the sd card. 

My dashcam came with a threaded uv filter. By removing the uv filter and adding invisible uv lighting I record visible and uv images. Most cameras come with a non removable uv filters. Most sensors are near ir capable. Supplemental near ir lighting could be used instead.

There are less expensive copies of the Blendmount mirror mount. I bought a knock off and its holding up very well. ymmv


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend the one I have, they stopped making it a year or so ago. A Lukas 7950.
I also have a Seek Thermal camera.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I have been using the nucam
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01INOVHZQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

It works well, but does not really get all the back seat in pitch black conditions... records front back and sound very well. If I were to put in a few IR LEDs in the dome, I am sure it would work excellent.

It is a very good camera.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I use januscam v2, the same type that nailed the uber ceo.


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a the falcon 360 and you do have trouble seeing the passengers at night. I was thinking of adding some sort of lighting to the back.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Blackvue 650S 2ch IR or higher


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I would wait for the blackvue 750 IR..
Coming end of this month..
The front 750 is brighter at night..
Just need IR which sell separately.. not out yet..


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Skorpio said:


> I would wait for the blackvue 750 IR..
> Coming end of this month..
> The front 750 is brighter at night..
> Just need IR which sell separately.. not out yet..


Wow, that's a huge difference


----------



## tatgoog (Feb 5, 2018)

The mobius is a okay camera for recording the inside of a car in the daytime, but just be warned that as soon as the light start to get low when the sun set in the horizon, while it is still plenty of light for human eyes a little camera will start to struggle.

I have a little footage to demo what you can expect.
First the mobius 2 not sure how wide its lens is compared to the mobius with the C2 lens.


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

Mr Sensitive said:


> The blackvue looks nice, lower profile and mounting the interior camera above the mirror would get a better view. Not sure I can put adhesive on the windshield though. I have 90% crystalline window film so I have to check.


I too am looking at the Blackvue 750 (the latest version) and am impressed with this optional mount:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CNMFK5/?tag=ubne0c-20

Of course, it comes with a price....



bsliv said:


> The best camera to record a heat source (people) in total darkness is a thermal camera. Depending on the ambient temperature, you can even tell what has been touched.
> 
> For recording visual light, monochrome is usually much more efficient. The camera's sensor is the most important. But even a sensitive sensor can be hampered by a crappy lens. Then there is the cpu.
> 
> ...


_From everything I have been able to research, this is an excellent review and useful information! If you can digest the points made, it will help you make a decision.

I see I will have to verify the uv filter information and search for the Blendmount knock-off.

Thanks for the help!_


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

KennyB619 said:


> I too am looking at the Blackvue 750 (the latest version) and am impressed with this optional mount:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074CNMFK5/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> Of course, it comes with a price....


I'm holding out for the new 750s IR which is supposed to come out by the end of march or mid April. Should be great for interior views at night. That blendmount would be great too, but damn, thats alot of money for a mount. I haven't been able to find any knockoffs, so Im guessing they have a patent. If you find one, please let us know. I'm gonna try to make one.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I've been using the Vantrue N2 Pro w 64 GB card. Seriously, amazing quality both front and back with very good night vision.


----------



## SuperUberEddie (Jan 1, 2018)

Joshua J said:


> I've been using the Vantrue N2 Pro w 64 GB card. Seriously, amazing quality both front and back with very good night vision.


I have been using the venture N2 pro for a few months now. It's awesome! Picture quality is great, inside and outside, day or night. It's small, compact, easy to use and easy to mount. I bought a hardwire kit and a rear view mirror mount. Camera sits right under my mirror. Perfect for seeing all passengers in the car and great view through the windshield. Price is not horrible either. Pull the trigger on the Vantrue. You won't regret it.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Vanture N2 pro and Thinkware F800 pro both modules are good for uber driver!


----------



## KennyB619 (Nov 14, 2017)

estore009 said:


> Vanture N2 pro and Thinkware F800 pro both modules are good for uber driver!


_Well, there is a significant price difference between the Vantrue and Thinkware. As there is with a Vantrue and Blackvue.

Knocks against the Vantrue is the suction cups which are visible on your windshield from the outside, possibly making it a theft target. Both Blackvue and Thinkware are WIFI so you can watch remotely and do the set-up on your smartphone, not fiddling with small buttons on the Vantrue. The Vantrue offers 1080P @30fps of front camera plus 720P @30fps of back camera, while Blackvue offers 60/30.

I find the flat mastic adhesive better than the suction cups, but just. I hate to say it, but I'm leaning toward the Blackvue because I think it will be the easiest to install and most discrete for inside or outside. I'm also not sure the WIFI is all that important to me... could be downright creepy, but I'm looking at the whole package. I definitely like the price of Vantrue, but it's a lot less camera.

Guess I'll wait until the new Blackvue comes out with IR. I've already located my installation ship in Imperial Beach... so I'm good to go unless someone talks me out of it!_


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

IR is essential for interior visibility at night. Can be added if it is not built into the camera. I have a DDpai that works well, no IR with the cam so I built a small IR Illuminator that I plug into the cig power for interior video., but mostly have been using it as a forward facing cam. I will be moving that cam to my back window be used as a rear facing cam late this week. Bought a Vanture N2 Pro yesterday through amazon for $149. Should see it on Wednesday. I like the duel camera feature and the addition of that unitwill give me decent footage of front, back and interior activity. I'll post my opinion of it once I have a week or two of experience with it.


----------

